
Turning a Regular WiFi Router into a PineApple NANO Hacking Tool Clone - wolframio
https://hackernoon.com/install-openwrt-or-pine-apple-on-low-cost-wifi-router-67cbd26a1a15
======
kaspur
Very Affordable and moddable. I'm going to enjoy working on it when it
arrives. Great find!

